# Wolves @ Grizzlies (10/29/14)



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

I can't wait to see this Wolves team for the first time.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Tune in now.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Wiggins got a steal on the first defensive possession of his career. So it begins.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

RollWithEm said:


> Wiggins got a steal on the first defensive possession of his career. So it begins.



Awesome.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Basel said:


> Tune in now.


I'm starting it from the beginning. Can't miss a play of this one.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

RollWithEm said:


> I'm starting it from the beginning. Can't miss a play of this one.



Ah gotcha. Enjoy. Don't come back to thread if you don't want to know who wins.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Z-Bo is absolutely killing Thad to start this game. He's just one of the few PFs still around in this league that is way too much of a load for any undersized 4 to handle.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Wiggins likely won't have a tougher match-up all season than Tony Allen hounding him everywhere he goes.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Pekovic's footwork has been terrible in this game.


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

Pek was pretty bad all around this game.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Rumors of the demise of Shabazz Muhammad may have been premature. It looks to me like he can still be a productive player in this league.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Coach Fish said:


> Pek was pretty bad all around this game.


I don't think it's too soon to say that Dieng is simply a better player. Pek needs to be traded because I don't think they'll ever actually bench him.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

RollWithEm said:


> Rumors of the demise of Shabazz Muhammad may have been premature. It looks to me like he can still be a productive player in this league.



Calling it a demise this early in anyone's career is premature. 

Speaking of which, how did Anthony Bennett look?


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Basel said:


> Speaking of which, how did Anthony Bennett look?


He looked way lighter on his feet and more athletic than last season, but he also looked very sloppy with the ball. That coupled with the fact that Flip loves Thad will very likely limit his minutes early in the season.


----------

